# Wild Hog Recipes



## creekrocket (Mar 3, 2011)

Any of you fellas have any good recipes for cooking wild hog? I have a couple good ones, but Im always looking to improve. I have a corning recipe thats out of this world. Ole PLP makes fun of me about it, but he dont know what he's talking about half the time.


----------



## idsman75 (Mar 16, 2011)

A good friend of mine who taught me most of what I know about hogs is in incredibly poor health.  I hope he makes it to August so I can go out and see him.  He had a killer recipe for a wild pork roast he did in the oven.  Absolutely amazing.  I know it involved garlic and worcestershire sauce and a few other odds and ends.  It was absolotely amazing.


----------



## cb1967 (Mar 16, 2011)

*recipe*

1/2 cup soy sauce       juice from 2 oranges and 1 lime   1 tablespoon dijon mustard     1 teaspoon ground ginger   1 clove crushed garlic    1 tablespoon chopped scallions     1 pork tenderloin marinated over night and then grill while brushing with olive oil.


----------



## idsman75 (Mar 16, 2011)

cb1967 said:


> 1/2 cup soy sauce       juice from 2 oranges and 1 lime   1 tablespoon dijon mustard     1 teaspoon ground ginger   1 clove crushed garlic    1 tablespoon chopped scallions     1 pork tenderloin marinated over night and then grill while brushing with olive oil.



Sounds awesome.  I'm going to use that recipe on some venison backstraps/tenderloins next weekend!


----------



## swamp hunter (Mar 16, 2011)

Soak Um and Smoke Um.Low and Slow. Got a Injector Needle?


----------



## georgia_home (Mar 16, 2011)

I am partial to stir fry. Spin around the spice rack, if the wife ain't eating, add some Chinese pepper oil. 

Tried a slow roast a few weeks back, that was ok, but I gotta be a little careful on time / temp. Spice rack spin, slow bake 285 for a few hours. Some BBQ sauce.

On both recipes, i am pretty unscientific on the spice rack. I just make a sort of rub with all the stuff. I like all the spices I have, so a spoon or two of everything is good. A little heavy on the stuff you like, especially garlic and onion powder. Olive oil when required.

Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## Uncle Nicky (Mar 17, 2011)

Here's how us Yanks make hog roast:

Place a picnic or shoulder or small ham in a deep pan, add 2 cans of beer, season the roast with salt & black pepper, rosemary, and cut some slits in the meat & add about 6 garlic cloves (or just sprinkle with garlic powder if you're feeling lazy). Cover with a lid or tin foil, roast in the oven about 6 hours at 325, until meat falls off the bone. Use the broth to make pan gravy.
Can be reheated for sandwiches later on kaiser or hoagie rolls, should shred up real good.


----------



## garnede (Mar 17, 2011)

Sunday night I made Tamales for the first time. I used the recipe from a web site. http://www.sonofthesouth.net/tamales...es_Recipe_.htm
These turned out as good as any I have had from any restaurant. Be warned it does take 8-12 hours to make them but the recipe makes 4-7 dozen so you can put most of them into the freezer for later. I only had 1 pound of chicken so I used it and a Ham from a wild hog I got when I went hunting with Jester. I also added 1 1/2 Tbsp of onion powder to the meat in addition to what is called for in the recipe. When I first tried the meat after adding the seasonings I thought it was a little salty, but when the meat sat a while and was combined with the Masa dough it was perfect. If any of you want to use some wild hog meat and/or have a real mexican meal, try this recipe. You won't be disappointed.  I have also made this recipe with no chicken and with venison only too.  It always turns out great.

Fajita spice mix recipe
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=532173&highlight=

For those of you who don't like buying spice mixes for your food, I tried a fajita spice mix last night for dinner that was a home run. This has a little spice, so if you like it hot you may want to add more pepper. If you like mild it does not have a big bite so try it once and if you want less spice then cut some pepper. This recipe is supposed to make enough spice for 4 servings, but my wife and I finished it off easily.

Fajita Spice
1 1/2 tsp Ground Cumin
1/2 tsp Dried Oregano
1/4 tsp salt
1/4 tsp red pepper
1/4 tsp black pepper
1/8 tsp garlic powder
1/8 tsp Onion powder

Take a little oil and pour it into the bottom of a hot cast iron skillet. drop in 1-1.5 pounds of your thinly sliced meat, Chicken, pork, beef, venison, wild pork, etc. Stir/Turn till there is no pink showing. Stir in your spice. Then add your sliced veggies. I used a yellow bell pepper, a red bell pepper, and 2 medium onions sliced in half then sliced thinly. No need to add water, as you turn the vegies and meat the spice mixture will cover the vegies and as the vegies sweat they will produce liquid. When the liquid dries back up serve hot with tortillas, salsa, sour cream, and cheese. Enjoy


----------



## hatchrooster (Mar 19, 2011)

Take some meat cut it up into pieces put some butter in the pan with meat add spices to taste and cook till done.Take meat out cut up two bell peppers,I like the red and orange or yellow.Fry them until soft.Put meat back in simmer for a few minutes and add a jar of medium salsa.Let simmer for about 10 or 15 minutes.Fix a thing of yellow rice that is seasoned also and mix together or put meat and peppers with salsa on top.Sure is good eating.Wife love's it and want's me to make it a lot.


----------



## rab1951 (Mar 22, 2011)

All these sound great Im gonna try some of them. I usually smoke most of what I get with hickory. Size depends on amount of time but I usually smoke around 9 hrs  @ 225 with the first 6 or so uncovered then I wrap the meat up in aluminum foil for the rest of the time. The bone usually pulls out its so tender. Makes great BBQ. I injected the last one with apple juice and it turned out great.


----------



## MoonPie (Mar 22, 2011)

creekrocket said:


> Any of you fellas have any good recipes for cooking wild hog? I have a couple good ones, but Im always looking to improve. I have a corning recipe thats out of this world. Ole PLP makes fun of me about it, but he dont know what he's talking about half the time.



Please post the recipe.



Uncle Nicky said:


> Here's how us Yanks make hog roast:
> 
> Place a picnic or shoulder or small ham in a deep pan, add 2 cans of beer, season the roast with salt & black pepper, rosemary, and cut some slits in the meat & add about 6 garlic cloves (or just sprinkle with garlic powder if you're feeling lazy). Cover with a lid or tin foil, roast in the oven about 6 hours at 325, until meat falls off the bone. Use the broth to make pan gravy.
> 
> ...


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 22, 2011)

I shot a sow, took some shoulder meat and  made this at camp last weekend.  The guys ate it all. You can skip the draining and browning of the meat step but it adds great flavor and the meat gets a little browned crust.  Gotta have rice with it.

http://www.cdkitchen.com/recipes/recs/563/FilipinoPorkAdobo71990.shtml


----------



## BradT52 (Dec 29, 2013)

*Need a recipe for a bacon wrapped pork loin*

Anybody got a good recipe for a good bacon wrapped pork loin? I need it by Wednesday for the Gator Bowl. Go DAWGS!


----------



## idsman75 (Dec 30, 2013)

BradT52 said:


> Anybody got a good recipe for a good bacon wrapped pork loin? I need it by Wednesday for the Gator Bowl. Go DAWGS!



Yep.  Soak it in John Boy and Billy Grillin' Sauce or Dales overnight.  Wrap in bacon the next morning.  Fire up the coals and then let 'em drop to a reasonable temp.  I like to use Royal Oak or some other lump charcoal and let those coals simmer way down.  Then grill it nice and slow until desired internal temp is reached.

War Eagle


----------

